# May I have some gender guesses please? (new pic , please guess!)



## The Alchemist

I already have a girl. Would be ideally nice to have a boy but whatever it is, I'm happy. As long as he/she is healthy.

My Russian mil did that ring test and predicted to be a boy. I DO have a gut feeling it's a boy but we could be very wrong lol.

What do you ladies think?

Oh, also. I heard that certain symptoms mean a certain gender. With my first, I suffered terrible 24/7 ms for 4 months and was craving sour and spicy foods. This time around, I don't feel a thing but fatigue and no special cravings. Just sporadic hunger and usually want cold, crunchy/crispy salad or juicy fruit. Totally opposite from the first!
 



Attached Files:







20130508_103738-1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 63


----------



## The Alchemist

Oops, forgot to mention that u/s pic is 11 weeks.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I think boy x


----------



## bamboo10

Just a wild guess, but I think girl.


----------



## Amsan

Boy


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi hon. We were in the trimesters together. 11 weeks is too early for the nub theory I think, and I'm not sure that I see a nub, but I'll guess boy!


----------



## The Alchemist

_jellybean_ said:


> Hi hon. We were in the trimesters together. 11 weeks is too early for the nub theory I think, and I'm not sure that I see a nub, but I'll guess boy!

Really? What is the earliest week for nub? I have another u/s on the 6th of June. I guess I will use that pic. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## _jellybean_

12 weeks--13 is most accurate.


----------



## The Alchemist

Ok, this one should be more accurate
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130522_103329-1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 53


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't know why the pic turned that way sorry


----------



## stephaniexx

I think boy :)


----------



## juhnayrae

I think boy!


----------



## Mummy Bean

gonna go with the flow and say boy!


----------



## WantaBelly

If what I'm looking at is the nub then Im going with :blue: too


----------



## 6lilpigs

2nd pic looks boy:)


----------



## hayleyE

boy :)


----------



## lady1985

I have the same cravings and no morning sickness...I found out last week I'm having a boy.

So I say.......BOY! : ))


----------



## The Alchemist

I don't know what you ladies are looking at lol


----------



## bobster

I think girl! Its forehead looks round. I never know where to see the nub either lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Well, whatever a nub and skull theory is, so far, EVERYbody has said boy. My mil did the ring test = boy. Hmmm....this will be interesting.


----------



## juhnayrae

Don't forget to update once you do find out!!


----------



## The Alchemist

I won't forget!


----------



## exoticsiren

Boy imo:)


----------



## The Alchemist

exoticsiren said:


> Boy imo:)

Another boy guess in the house.

And I gotta comment. Your boobies are HUGE! Mine hasn't grown much and probably won't until milk comes in. They just feel a bit firm. BUT my nipples boy are they always hard lmao


----------



## steph6875

Girl x x :wink


----------



## Emma93

Going by the skull I'll say boy! Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Girl but I'm terrible at these things!


----------



## The Alchemist

Wilsey said:


> Girl but I'm terrible at these things!

:lmao: me too! I don't really know what to look for to guess. :wacko:

Anybody wanna explain? 

Dang, I suck at boys names. But that's what the baby name section is foooor!


----------



## The Alchemist

Oooooh....the nub is suppose to be the weewee or the jj, right?


----------



## Louppey

I'm guessing :pink: :)


----------



## embeth

I really think girl. The first pic quite blurred but can make out very straight nub and the second pic can't really see a nub, pretty sure the thing sticking up is not a nub. Also very girly looking skull xxx


----------



## The Alchemist

What's the verdict if there's an upright nub but a flat skull? How would you guess?!


----------



## AliKitts

im thinking boy because of the skull!


----------



## Phantom710

I say :pink: it looks like Baby B's 12 week shot :) And She is a girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

What was the gestation of pic 1?
Do you have any more pics?
Can you rotate pic 2?
I've guessed boy off of pic 2 but justwant to make sure as pic 1 I would have guessed pink off of:)


----------



## The Alchemist

6lilpigs said:


> What was the gestation of pic 1?
> Do you have any more pics?
> Can you rotate pic 2?
> I've guessed boy off of pic 2 but justwant to make sure as pic 1 I would have guessed pink off of:)

Pic 1 was 11w. Pic 2 was 12 w. All other pics are similar size and position. They didn't give me good ones I guess. I won't get another scan until two more weeks. 

Doc and u/s tech said boy at 12 w NT scan but still not as accurate, they said. 

Guess I'll wait. Sorry my pics don't help much!


----------



## 6lilpigs

If the tech said boy at 12 weeks then I would go with them! Your 12 week does look very boyish and as they knew what they was looking for then they got that picture on purpose :) I'll stick with a blue guess!


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm going to guess boy for myself too! I had just read what a nub and skull theory is lol.


----------



## Momma Duck

Looks like a boy to me :)


----------



## maybebaby3

:pink:


----------



## The Alchemist

I have another appointment coming up on the 6th of June. But I'm not sure if it involves a scan or not. I'll update until then.


----------



## The Alchemist

My anatomy scan is this Wednesday!


----------



## MBGibbs

I think like me you are having a baby BOY :)
What names do you like? Xx


----------



## The Alchemist

MBGibbs said:


> I think like me you are having a baby BOY :)
> What names do you like? Xx

My motherly instinct has been telling me it's a boy too! Atm, I only like Alexander. Old, greek, masculine, and have always liked it.


----------



## BabyLove1111

:blue:

Btw, I LOVE the name Alexander :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

The Alchemist said:


> Ok, this one should be more accurate

Based on this one i def think :blue:!
The nub is really pointing up.

The one at 11 weeks was questionable for me, but as a PP said it's not accurate until 12 (even though it's super close, there is just way too much similarities before that point).

But as for your most recent scan pic, i really think boy.


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks ladies! My instincts still hasn't changed. I still think it's a boy. Tomorrow, I'll find out for sure!


----------



## Guppy051708

That's exciting! Keep us updated :)

What time do u find out?


----------



## The Alchemist

Appointment is at 10:30AM. Hopefully, baby will cooperate :wacko: because baby was moving so much during 14 week NT scan. I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## undomestic

I've been absolutely convinced for the past month that I was having a girl.. and found out today that I was right -- My mom KNEW I was a girl, and that my brother was a boy.. despite hearing differently from her doctor. My sister KNEW her first was a girl..
So, there's something to be said about maternal instinct..
Hope you get your boy! :):)


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks! Hope I get my boy too because I already have a girl. Will let you all know tomorrow!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I think boy. My scan is alsp tomorrow :D xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Darn! i get all excited bc it's 10AM here and i thought, not too much longer now!...and then i realized i was in EST and you are in Pacific time :dohh: you probably arn't even up yet since you're three hours behind me LOL 
Enjoy seeing your baby!


----------



## The Alchemist

Holy shit! I couldn't sleep last night! I kept tossing and turning, thinking of having 2 under 2, and that would be nice to have a boy. I was fantasizing my life. Lol! I'm so so so tired from lack of sleep but I'm so so so frikkin excited! Like the first time! Awww...I wanna slap myself out of it. Lol! Too bad I'm going alone though. OH worked his 14hr graveyard shift last night so he'll be sleeping. okay, I gotta finish my breakfast and then get myself + dd ready, gotta drop her at get grandparents and then go on my way.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: I remember that feeling. And then once I found out she was a girl I couldn't sleep for a week bc I was so excited :haha:


----------



## The Alchemist

I think for this scan, you're suppose to hold your bladder full? For them to view it better? Shi, f that! Anyway...gotta get ready. I'll be back laaaaterrrrrr!


----------



## The Alchemist

Okay, I've told OH. He was so happy. My mil was more excited. I haven't gotten a hold of my own mother yet. 

From my scan today, what do you think? Can you make of it? Is it obvious, or no? I can't tell if it's obvious. Baby kept moving, tech said she had such a hard time getting baby to turn a position to view under so to be able to see the privates. This is the best she could do.
 



Attached Files:







20130626_142443-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 24


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I still think boy :)!! xx


----------



## Mommeof3

I'm saying boy


----------



## The Alchemist

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-26-22-57-25-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Aww yey congratulations!! :D xx


----------



## Thermo Man

Deffo boy, strong arms!


----------



## BabyLove1111

YAY!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## DebbieF

Yay! Congrats! :)


----------



## The Alchemist

My Motherly instincts were right all this time!


----------



## bobster

Yay congratulations on your little man!


----------



## The Alchemist

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm still stoked that I'm actually having a boy! I think it's because there are mostly females in my family. On OH's side, it's equal but he comes from a very.small family. Even relatives have 1-2 kids. 

Other than the gender excitement, I'm afraid of taking care of 2 under 2. My dd will be 19 months by the time ds's born. OH won't be able to take leave from work this year. But he's in the process of fighting for at least 1 week of paternal leave, which his work calls bonding leave. I hope he will be able to because I can't imagine right now, sitting here, dealing with 2 lo's. I think about how to manage sleep, feed dd, feed new baby. I think about the sleepless nights, and that I won't have enough energy to play with dd. I don't want her to feel like all the attention is to new baby. 

Maybe I'm thinking too far ahead but it's real, ya know? It happens. I love my dd, I would never want her to feel less loved or left out.


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on your :blue: bump!!! Little boys are so sweet and that's awesome u have one of each. 

It's hard not to worry about coping w 2 under 2. Especially when u don't have much help. I found myself in ur similar situation w the impending arrival of DS2. (My two boys r 17 months apart) All that u are feeling is perfectly normal :hugs: just make sure u take it one day at a time. One hour at a time on the tough days. It's not always easy but it u will adjust. You do bc you have to and before u know it you'll be a pro :D things will get easier and depending on ur LOs personality it may not ever get super hard (DS2 was high needs so I for sure had my days but often times I don't think it would have been nearly half the challenge if he were lucky-go-happy like his big brother). But rest assured- no matter the personality type u will adapt and get through. Just make sure that u get some 'you time' even if its only for a
Couple of minutes Def make sure ur DH is stepping up when he isn't working. We don't have any familial support bc our family is 10 hrs away, so t can be tough but if u are in a similar situation u both will need to rely on each other more so than most couples. That is the only way we have survived, TBH but it IS doable u just gotta take it a day at a time. Some will be better than others but overall most days are enjoyable and soon Ull find that u ARE doing it and successfully (and peacefully) raising two under two. 

...and now that I just have the speal I'm still anxious about the arrival of our third :blush: (DS2 and DD will have an 18 month age gap assuming she doesn't arrive early)


If u need any moral support, feel free to message me! This forum has been great as there are ladies and threads pertaining to the very essence of a close age gap :friends:


----------



## juhnayrae

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks, everybody, for the congrats :)

And thank you, Guppy, for your words of wisdom and comfort. That made me feel a lot better hearing from other another mothers personal perspective with experience. Can't help but worry sometimes, ya know? I have been doing lots of reading about different dilemmas, such as high needs baby. I thought about that, the possibility of him being High needs or colicky. Not trying to scare myself, more like educating myself and preparing for all kinds of possibilities that comes with having babies. Thanks for sharing your story. I'll def pm you about life with 2 < 2 lol.


----------



## Ohmy4

I didn't see a clear penis in that pic. Were there other shots the u/s tech made that call on? Looks boyish. But not 100%.


----------



## The Alchemist

Ohmy4 said:


> I didn't see a clear penis in that pic. Were there other shots the u/s tech made that call on? Looks boyish. But not 100%.

Those are the only ones I got from the tech. She verbally told me it's a boy. But she couldn't get me a good underneath pic. She did show me on screen where she's looking at. But lo kept moving and by then I had to pee so bad I just wanted to leave.


----------



## The Alchemist

I have another ultrasound at 28 weeks to check my placenta. They found it currently lying low, not really covering the cervix but it's low (marginal placenta previa). 28 week ultrasound will check if placenta moved up higher or not and what it means for when it comes time to deliver. Hoping it moves up high enough to avoid a c section. I had a med-free natural birth with my first and hoping the same with this one.


----------

